# Connecting Arduino to the Model Rail



## CuriousTimo (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi all,

My brother gave me a webcam and I wanted to try out OBS Studio and experiment making videos on YouTube. So I made a few videos about using an Arduino in model railroading

Arduino | DCC Monitor






Arduino | Loconet Master Switch






Arduino | Loconet Pendelzug






DCC | Packet Analyzer






Arduino | Loconet Interface (LocoNet Basics)






Maybe the information is useful to someone else.

Cheers,

Timo


----------



## CuriousTimo (Oct 8, 2017)

Arduino | LocoNet Signal Decoder Part 01


----------

